# Turn a square bowl



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

So, who says everything off a lathe has to be round!!
Like Harry, I say a picture is worth a thousand words
so, here's how to make your bowls square.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Oops! I missed this oe


----------



## tribalwind (Oct 3, 2008)

hey neat trick  
they came out beautifully. 
curious how you have it mounted for the hollowing process?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job Maurice, I really like that one. You and Bernie need to move over a bit as I about have my new Jet 1220VS ready to spin


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I used a 3 inch faceplate with a piece of wood turned round and after flettening the bottom of the bowl previously, glued it to the wood plug with cyano acrylate (C/A).
It separates easily after. If you use the c/a with the accelerator it sets instantly and you can turn right away.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Moving right now!!!


----------



## tribalwind (Oct 3, 2008)

ahhh thanks, ok so the bottoms sanded flat
thats what i couldnt figure out
cool


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

tribalwind said:


> ahhh thanks, ok so the bottoms sanded flat
> thats what i couldnt figure out
> cool


No, it's turned flat.
After you separate the pieces just mount them between centers and turn.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey tribalwind
I just went through your web gallery.
WOW fabulous!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking piece along with a great tutorial. Well done.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks Bernie.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A first class job Maurice plus a great photo shoot in spite of it not being the first turned square project presented here. This is a link to an old one of mine.

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/4522-multi-purpose-cube.html


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks Harry..nothing new under the sun eh? Real nice.
But i wound up with two bowls for the effort.
Was that a metal working lathe?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I hang my head in shame Maurice and admit that it was one of the rare occasions when I have abused my metal lathe by turning wood, but it was well before I had a wood lathe.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice, Maurice.

But, what if you want the inside of the bowl square, too?


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Good question, that I was afraid someone would ask!!!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Maurice said:


> Good question, that I was afraid someone would ask!!!


Always one in the crowd, eh? 

I probably should have posted that question in the Bowl _Carvers_ forum.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great photo shot, and a great looking finished pieces. 
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Many thanks for all the kind remarks.
that was a really fun project.
Mo.


----------

